# Current-USa Satellite plus led lights in GTA?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Curious if anyone has seen these lights anywhere in the GTA beside BA's?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

This one? I just bought one @ BA's Scarborough.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah that one.. they got back to me to tell me Big ALs has em, but I was hoping to find one for a non-BA's price 

Can you see anyway to attach a hanging kit of some sort to it? Current USA doesn't offer one.


----------



## jtcanuck (Feb 3, 2007)

*I bought an 18" one at Angelfins*

There is no good way to attach a hanging kit. You could make a loop around the fixture at either end with wires or perhaps attach something to each side of the support leg wires. The fixtures get barely warm so you don't need to worry about heat. I have an 18" and a 48" - the 48" came from Big Als and was subsidized by points I had built up.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

If you are looking for a LED fixture with a hanging kit, Zoomed AquaSun LED fixture comes with one: http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28221&products_id=1575


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Well without the fancy controls though


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 22, 2010)

Here my semi-mid term short review.

Picked up the full-spectrum Freshwater LED-Plus version with the remote in Jan during the BigAl sale for $185 (48-60 long).

All works as described (coming from dual T5 fixture) and all the effects look cool but after the first wow factor wears off I just leave it on the OEM presets as the LEDs fade slightly through spectrums to give a natural cloud cover movement.
Most noticeable is the light shimmer I get with the LEDs vs none with the T5's.

The only thing I would have liked would be dusk/dawn ramping feature to utilize all the LED features instead of having to manually set then reset as the day goes by.

My next upgrade would be to get a single 48" Actinic LED strip and the Current-USA dual ramp timer so that I can simulate dawn and dusk.

All n all it was worth its price

tank = 72 bowfront
species = Ikola Tropheus, German Red Peacocks


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a headsup. The ramp timer only works with the LED Plus if the light is basically set to full power. I contacted current usa about it, and they say if the light isn't at full power it may not work properly. This is why I didn't buy one in the end. I went with the Aquaticlife Edge LED. more money, but 3 built in timers (RGB/White/Moon) with sunset/sunrise setting programmable from 10-120 mins.

Here is their response:

Current USA - Support, Dec 17 09:25 (PST): 
Dear Hobbyist,

Thank you for contacting Current-USA and inquiring about our Ramp Timers.
As it turns out the Satellite LED+ will work with the Ramp Timer, however only when the light is set at full power for all of the colors and not in a dimmed or dynamic mode.
It is not advised to dim the light or put the light in any dynamic modes while using the Ramp Timer in ramp/dim mode - doing so will cause a conflict and may cause the lights to strobe. 
Please let us know if you have any further questions.
Sincerely,
Current-USA, Inc.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for the heads up.

I was at BigAls a couple weeks ago and the guy I spoke with suggested two options.
The dual ramp to control the main unit and a single Actinic or a single ramp just for the Actinic as my main unit is already connected to a timer.

He never mentioned the dual ramp may cause issues with the dynamic modes though.

If that's the case then I guess my best solution would be the single ramp

Is your AquaticLife Edge 48 inch version? How much? and where?
BigAls wanted $350 for it if I remember.
My funds were limited to under $200 at time so the Current USA was best choice


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought the 48" edge from 'That fish place' in the US for $240 USD after shipping. It was $189 + shipping.


----------

